# Tower Boat



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

I've got a freind that is scared to do this (his girlfriend wont let him) something to do with an angry oh never mind.. so,if you guys have tower boats can you please post up some pictures of the alluminum work so he can get some ideas on what to do with his new boat?.Thanks


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

What are you calling a tower boat?

Elevated casting platforms on redfish boats???

Full Alum towers on sportfishers???

John


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

He's probably talking rigs like you would see in Florida. Center console with a tower above and dual controls.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes redfish boat,sorry i forgot to say what it is.


----------



## jhenne (Jul 15, 2006)

*Tower*

This is a pic of a tower that I am using as a reference. I am getting a tower built for my Shallow Sport in Jan.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Here's a few I found bopping around the www. That Yellowfin is sick.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

hey Park! did you see these?


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Call Jack @ Specialty Aluminum Works in Victoria! These guys do some amazing work!


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Here's a few I found bopping around the www. *That Yellowfin is sick.*


Yes sir!! So sweet.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

fishnlab said:


> Yes sir!! So sweet.


the things i would do to have that boat.... :spineyes:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

wow that is one slick rig.. (yellowfin) droooooool


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Why the crows nest?*

Are those drilling towers really necessary?If your sight casting, dont you normally want to be stealth about it and poll towards the fish (if in the flats) and not motor up to them.Why wouldnt a simple polling platform and push pole do the same thing.Deeper water have something to do with it?Any comments.Just wondering.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey 10nOUT... alot of the tower boats in Florida are set up for sight casting Cobia, or sight casting in deeper water along channels instead of up on the flats


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

Just curious, do you really need the bottom helm if you have the top? That could save you a couple grand or more and have a whole lot more storage... I saw the one pic with up only, but didn't know why all the others still had a functioning lower staion.

Thanks,

Joey


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't think the guys with these boats are worried about saving a couple grand.


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

true, but I would figure they would like the room and less weight if you don't need the down helm.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I could only imagine having to climb up there *every* time I turned the key. I'd hate to be up there when it got really rough too.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

It's also harder to dock the boat alone when you're up top.


----------



## west bay chaser (May 3, 2005)

If you were to use a boat like that you would understand the desire for the dual controls, maybe more so at my age. Every time you want to "bump" or move the boat a short distance it gets old climbing up and down. Also it can get very intresting at the dock or ramp, especially when you are alone. Either way thats a nice way to travel.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

JHENNE that sure looks like Tim Clancy's place in the back ground. Was that at ProLine Alum. in san antonio?


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

A couple more from Majek's website:



















TF


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

TexasFlats said:


> A couple more from Majek's website:
> 
> TF


Gotta love the Majek's...


----------



## jhenne (Jul 15, 2006)

*Shallow Sport*

Here is my ShallowSport with a tower on it.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*SouthShore 26 Shallow Pro*

SouthShore 26 Shallow Pro
Hull is 26' long, 9'4" wide 
and available in a 6" or 9" standing draft at rest


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

This is Bishop and Kohnert's boat that fishes the Texas Redfish Series. It's a pretty cool compromise.


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

I have actually just listed the boat above for sale in the classifieds if anyone is interested.


----------



## mamone (Jan 11, 2008)

ssb said:


> SouthShore 26 Shallow Pro
> Hull is 26' long, 9'4" wide
> and available in a 6" or 9" standing draft at rest


what is this? a tunar tower?..lol!!! that boat wont float in two feet..lol that is oooone ugly boat!...big old tank.. maybe use those for the great Texas barrier reef!....Rrrrrrrr


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

Tower Boats, like Croaker. 

Are for poeple who can't find fish any other way.

Sad !

RK.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*SSB 26 Shallow Pro*



mamone said:


> what is this? a tunar tower?..lol!!! that boat wont float in two feet..lol that is oooone ugly boat!...big old tank.. maybe use those for the great Texas barrier reef!....Rrrrrrrr


"that boat wont float in two feet..lol" [/QUOTE}

Standing at Rest


----------



## mamone (Jan 11, 2008)

yea i bet that boat is slammed on a reef too!!! one of the ugiest boats i have ever seen.imo.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Towers*

MAMONE,

Come for ride! 

Get your facts straight before you start reaching. 

Photo taken with water to spare in the back lakes at Port O'Conner. 

You are certainly entitled to your opinions, I like your bluntness.

You probably like blondes while I like redheads. 

I am sure you own a nice boat too.

But tell your hate sarcastic comments though, to the face of 3 customers

that just bought 26 SSB boats, and that were delivered in the last 4 or 5 months.

Tell Bobby at Tops and Towers you don't like his aluminum work.

Tell it to the owner of that boat.

Tell it to the many other satisfied SSB 26 owners, 

whom know what its true performance is.

This is a thread about Towers, not about your sarcasms. 

Capt Mike Mosely ran 3 or 4 SSB 26's most of guiding life until death recently.

Capt Jim West Boliver Guide Servive runs one in his guide business. 

Capt Mike Powell All Seasons Guide Service runs one in his guide business. 

Capt Scott Reeh runs one in his Assault the Salt guide business. 

Capt Terry Upton and Bobby Caskey at Shoal Grass Lodge runs them.

Capt Jim Onderdonk at Poco Loco ran one for a while until he bought a SSB 24 VDR. 

Junebug at 98.7 Texasmix.com runs a 23 with the same hull design.

Call any of them! Any would be happy to take you for a ride.

You have a couple of these worked up over your comments. 

Along with many other satisfied SSB 26 owners, 

whom know what its true performance is. They will be happy also to take for a rise.

This boat has been in production for many years and still going strong.


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

mamone said:


> what is this? a tunar tower?..lol!!! that boat wont float in two feet..lol that is oooone ugly boat!...big old tank.. maybe use those for the great Texas barrier reef!....Rrrrrrrr


The barrier reef project won't happen for years I'm guessing. Some .orrrrrrrrgs claim it is going to happen about every 6 months and then it vanishes. That is a mean looking boat,LOL. Love that tunar tower.

I did not read your entire post, but I think you were talking primarily about the layout, right? I cannot speak about those boats, but Tops-n-Towers does great work. They did a bunch of it on that rig.

Mamone, why don't you go for a "rise"?


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

*Mamone ?*

After looking into Mamone's past 34 post, (who just joined this board Jan. 11, 2008), they have just about all been negative post! Mamone in spanish means suck or sucker, so by your post, You don't have a clue! Capt. Jim Onderdonk (not hidding behind a board name)!


----------



## mamone (Jan 11, 2008)

POCO LOCO said:


> After looking into Mamone's past 34 post, (who just joined this board Jan. 11, 2008), they have just about all been negative post! Mamone in spanish means suck or sucker, so by your post, You don't have a clue! Capt. Jim Onderdonk (not hidding behind a board name)!


Underdonk!!!...LOL!!!!for real?(Cedric Johnson not hidding behind a board name)see you been in google today?......


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

mamone said:


> Underdonk!!!...LOL!!!!for real?(Cedric Johnson not hidding behind a board name)see you been in google today?......


Huh? Who cares about a screen name, you were giving your thoughts about a boat. Who is Underdonk?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Man.....o....man!This thread was originally about various tower boats until someone started slamming on a certain one.
momone.....give me a call or PM me.I'll be happy to show you what the 26 Southshore can do!As for your opinion on the boat being ugly....that's your opinion....I'll respect that.Some people either love its looks or don't like its looks.
Yes....there are several well built tower boats out on the market now a days.Many are custom built to the fishermans style and needs.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Followed Mosely around in Oyster lake one November, he asked me to take a brother and a couple of his cousins that were visiting ( he had five plus himself on his 26') that boat went everywhere my 21 Explorer with a 115 Yammy went.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

21tv,
Yep.....Moe Moe wasn't scared to take his 26 anywhere!He's the one who sold me on its capabilitys.God rest his soul.He is surely missed!


----------



## mamone (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry.....it would make a nice jetty boat though.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Mamone*



Capt Scott Reeh said:


> momone.....give me a call or PM me.I'll be happy to show you what the 26 Southshore can do!
> 
> MAMONE?
> What is real name?
> WILL YOU GO FOR RIDE??


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Sponsor*



mamone said:


> Underdonk!!!...LOL!!!!for real?(Cedric Johnson not hidding behind a board name)see you been in google today?......


www.pocolocolodge.com

A SPONSOR ON 2COOLFISHING


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

*Mamone has left the building 
*


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

J Ipock said:


> Just curious, do you really need the bottom helm if you have the top? That could save you a couple grand or more and have a whole lot more storage... I saw the one pic with up only, but didn't know why all the others still had a functioning lower staion.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joey


You sure would not want to be running the boat from the tower when crossing an open bay with a beam sea running a 2 foot chop.


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

What's the holeshot on that Southshore? If that v hull can float in 6" and get up in less than a foot with a hard bottom then there is no need for all the hype about all these cat hulls. 

That boat should handle the chop with no problem and if you say it is as shallow as it is then it should meet everyone's needs.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks Mont !! Some people just don't know how to play nice !!!!


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

ssb said:


> SouthShore 26 Shallow Pro
> Hull is 26' long, 9'4" wide
> and available in a 6" or 9" standing draft at rest


I love it.. My buddys Offshore captain has one for his bay boat I loved the way it rode! No sweet tower like that one though.. Keep those pics coming..


----------

